# Drunken marinade/glaze



## lexscsmoker (Dec 6, 2019)

1 cup bourbon
1 cup brown sugar
1 cup spicy brown mustard
1 cup soy sauce

Mix this up real good and let it sit for awhile then mix it up some more to dissolve the sugar.  I like to use this on CSRs.  Smoke them for 2 hours or so then pour the mixture over the ribs in tin foil.  I usually put 2-3 in tin foil.  Smoke for another 1.5 or so until tender.  You can either keep them in the foil until you serve them or put them back in the smoker until you are ready to serve.  Either way you get a good smoke flavor and the marinade if phenomenal.  I've done these  6 or 7 times and they've been a hit everytime.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 6, 2019)

That DOES sound like a great sauce! Thanks...JJ


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 7, 2019)

I does sound good, I got a loin I'll be doing that it might work well with. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 7, 2019)

Great sauce .  I've used those ingredients plus added peach or apricot preserves . Great on chicken thighs . 
Thanks for posting .


----------

